# Problem with gauges



## tenmark (Jan 18, 2006)

I recently purchased a 97 Altima. The speedometer, temperature gauge, fuel gauge, and odometer don't move, but the RPM gauge seems to work fine. I tried replacing the "meter" fuse, but that didn't help. Can anyone tell me what might be wrong?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You will need to pull the cluster out to check for power at pin 43 and pin 2 and ground of the harness connectors. 
l__________
lXl2lXlXlXlXlXl
lXlXlXlXlXlXlXl

l__________
lXl43lXlXlXlXl
lXlXXlXlXlXlXl
__________l

Try that and let me know what you find.

Troy


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Seems like someone has done some rewiring up in the cluster area. I also agree you need to check for power at the cluster harness.


----------



## tenmark (Jan 18, 2006)

*Cluster*

Checking for power at the cluster pins is beyond my ability, but tell me this: Should replacing the cluster fix the problem? If so, is that something I would need to have a professional mechanic do, or does it only require a Haynes manual and minimal auto repair skill (the kind needed to change one's own oil)?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The changing of the cluster is possible with a Haynes and basic knowledge. However the problem may or may not be fixed unless you can check power at the connectors. If there is no power in then no cluster operation.

Troy


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Dude if you can't check the cluster pins then how are you going to replace the cluster??? The hard work is getting the cluster out - not checking for power.


----------

